# Quick Zipper Question



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

I just installed zipper on my Dtivo. I cant get the network working but My adaptor isnt on the list either, tommorow I will get one on the list.

At the moment its telling me that I cannot record any shows. Is this because of some error, is it just because I havnt run the zipper script through the network yet? TIA!


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

necrolop said:


> I just installed zipper on my Dtivo.


It took mine a while to reaquire the sats, let it sit for a little while and try it again.
I still can't get mine networked  I'll probably have to start over from scratch.

Good Luck to You.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by accuire the sats. Mine gets all the channels and guide data fine, just cant record, is that what you mean?

Hopefully the new net adaptor will fix my networking woes.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess I misunderstood your question.. 

When mine first came back up, my guide wasn't near complete and some channels that I should have got - I didn't.

I thought your problem might have been directly connected to that. Sorry it's late, I'm tired and going to bed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Is your service in good standing? This happens if you were to take an image from another unit and install it to something else. If this is the case, a clear and delete everything does fix this type of problem. Before you do that, check your messages. It might tell you why you can't record. It may be something as simple as a phone call TiVo needs to make.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

error 51.
have you rebooted the tivo?
Error 81?
call DTV you have a problem with your access card.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah I see now, Error 51.

Im sort of unsure how to launch the 51killer, from Dos or from the tivo itself, the information is vague.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

necrolop said:


> ...or from the tivo itself...


What do you mean by that, how would you do it "from the tivo itself"? How would you do anything from the tivo itself?
You will need the adapter that it looks like you haven't got yet in order to launch 51killer.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok so I got it networked. I get the bash line. But when I try to run the 51 killer it has an error. I also cant run the scripts.

"TMK Fatal Error: Thread tivosh (205) died due to signal 26"

Hmmmm


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

Got it working, yaya.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

necrolop said:


> Got it working, yaya.


What did you do to get the network working?


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

I used a Linksys card, just had to reset the tivo. The problem is now That I cant extract the Ty files using MFS FTP. It says its read only.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

necrolop said:


> I used a Linksys card, just had to reset the tivo. The problem is now That I cant extract the Ty files using MFS FTP. It says its read only.


At bash type "rw" (without the quotes). You must have installed it in a dir that is normally mounted read only. Put it back with "ro" when you're finished.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

When Im finished extracting? Ok at bash I did "rw" and the commands seemed to work, Im not sure why I even need to do this, cause extraction should alreadyw ork from what the zipper did right? 
hmmm

In ftp I try to download the tmf file but it fails to download each time. What are my options?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

best option is to not discuss extraction on this forum.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

In keeping with Gunny's very excellent advice, I'll only suggest to read the readme file included with the package.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

awwwll 

What about file uploads, is that permitted here?

If so...

I try to upload a file and it fails. very odd.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Tivoserver is about the only thing we can discuss. There's a thread dedicated near the top of this forum. Good luck and keep reading!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's lots of info in the wiki including a step by step for getting mfs_ftp working
zipperwiki.thewallens.net


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea, thats what Im using. Ive followed everything but just fails at the last step.

Tis a shame

Thanks for your help though


----------

